# Sulfur soap



## Maria (Jan 15, 2009)

Has anyone made a soap with MSM? I don't see much info or recipes online. All I found is a soap that says it is made with 10% MSM. I did make a mineral soap a while back but it didn't lather well. Maybe it is like making a salt bar?


----------



## IanT (Feb 21, 2009)

well sulphur IS a salt... so I would assume that its somewhat similar, I havent heard much about it but I do know that sulphur has quite a bit of medicinal value, (ie. sulphur springs and such for bathing) so i am guessing it would have a nice effect on the skin in a soap.

http://vitanetonline.com/forums/1/Thread/477


----------



## rszuba (Feb 21, 2009)

*http://www.heavensenthomespun.com/Definitions & References.htm*Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM) - naturally occurring nutrient found in plants, meats, dairy products, fruits, and vegetables. It supplies sulfur to the body which allows it to heal itself. It produces muscle relaxation and reportedly a whole array of beneficial qualities. It has been used with great success in eliminating chronic back pain, muscle pain, repairing cut, scraped, burned and damage skin. There are reports of MSM eliminating wrinkles, brown spots, skin tumors, and spider veins. MSM is being used for burn victims and repairing scar tissue. Many people report relief from allergies after using MSM. Other reports indicate that MSM will remove parasites from the body, and help the body to detoxify itself. It is anti-inflamatory and anti-microbial. MSM feeds the formation of collagen and elastin, a natural sulfur compound that contributes to healthy skin, hair and nails. MSM has been used orally and topically to aid skin disorders. When used topically, in the form of a cream or lotion, sulfur is helpful in treating skin disorders including acne, psoriasis, eczema, dermatitis, dandruff, scabies, diaper rash and certain fungal infections.

i think sulphur for skin is used for rosecea too.


----------



## Maria (Feb 22, 2009)

Sulfur is one of the first line treatments for almost any skin condition. I'm still trying to perfect my recipe for MSM soap. It seems to need a longer cure time than my usual recipe.


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is the most common (marketed) MSM soap and a description of its claimed properties.  I've never tried it though.

Everything I've read on MSM says you need to use pharmaceutical / cosmetic grade MSM, some people take food grade MSM by mouth.  Here is a source of food grade MSM - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001TRS0U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Here are recipes for MSM lotions, creams & balms - http://www.a1msm.co.uk/msm_lotion_recipe.htm

Here is a soap recipe that you'll need to run through a lye calculator and more precise measurements - http://arthritis-msm-supplement.blogspot.com/2009/02/msm-recipes-almond-vanilla-soap.html

If you make one these, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 11, 2013)

The problem with those recipes is two-fold.  One they are not CP and are doing a rebatch.  The lotions are pre-mades.  There is nothing wrong with that if that is the direction you want to go but if you want to do CP you are going to need to come up with your own recipe.  The other problem is that they are calling for MSM which is not the same as sulfar.  MSM is used for pain and I think that would be awesome in a lotion/cream.  Not sure of the benefits of it in soap though.

Sulfar soaps are made for acne and you should be making a recipe that is extremely conditioning with little or no coconut or palm kernel oils.  Palm oil, tallow or lard would be great in this.  I would recommend a 10% addition of the sulfar to get the best results.

I think I'm gong to have to make some MSM lotion because my mum has a lot of pain (she was in a pain clinic for a while) and see if this will help.


----------

